# Random Stripe Generator



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Here is a really neat idea for those of you who want to do something in stripes, but would like a variation of the number of rows of each each color. Check it out!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you mean to add this link?

http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you mean to post a link? http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Did you mean to add this link?
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


Yes, that's it...    Thank you to both you and Sine for covering for me... Don't know where my mind went.....


----------



## moragagray (Nov 3, 2011)

Great link - useful to bookmark for later!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Perfect timing! I was just gifted LOTS of wool yarn. Not enough of any one color (or two or three)for an entire sweater, but striped is doable. Thank you. I book marked this site.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Here is a really neat idea for those of you who want to do something in stripes, but would like a variation of the number of rows of each each color. Check it out!


That is great. I highly recommend saving it!! Thank you.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

oops !! I seen where they typed the website.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> Perfect timing! I was just gifted LOTS of wool yarn. Not enough of any one color (or two or three)for an entire sweater, but striped is doable. Thank you. I book marked this site.


Me too!! A friends mother recently passed from Breast Cancer. Mama was also a knitter. she gave me all of her mom's yarn. Mama Had ALL this yarn, but it's ALL single skeins... This generator is a Godsend!!

Now I can knit her a "Mama afghan"!

Thank you for posting!!
Dani


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

As always, appreciated. 

Pzoe


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

That is the COOLEST thing ever!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. I have a habit of buying too an extra skein(two if I really love it!) for projects,. I ran out once after 90% finished and couldn't get any more - grrrr!!! As a result, I have all these extra single skeins. What a great idea besides scrap afghans and such, to use it up!


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, great fun as well as useful


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! I enjoyed just playing with the colors!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Did you mean to add this link?
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php


This is a great resource! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! I always have to sit down and figure it out manually....never again!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gotta love the internet and thanks for sending us the link...


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link, It's what I really need.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks so very much for the link. I also buy extra yarn just in case, because it always seems to take more than the pattern calls for. I have bookmarked the site, so I'll have it in the future.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is a very sweet and generous offer on your behalf. She's fortunate to have a friend like you.


Daniele1969 said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect timing! I was just gifted LOTS of wool yarn. Not enough of any one color (or two or three)for an entire sweater, but striped is doable. Thank you. I book marked this site.
> ...


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I've already 'bookmarked' the generator. Can hardly wait to 'play' with it. Thanks so much!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I always try to buy at least 1 extra skein when I buy for a project, so usually have some extra. This will be wonderful to use for those.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you! pj stitches!


----------

